
Ask HN: What would you advise 18 year old who is starting a business in India? - sioa
I  and a few friends have an idea for an e-business that we want to work on. All of us are in the age-group of 18 - 20 and we are from a small tier-III town. I am the only technical guy, so I will be the one who have to set up everything. What I want to know is about the technical and legal sides of a startup like when and how to incorporate, how to register the brand, etc. The startupindia.gov.in site mostly refers to business that are already functioning, I couldn&#x27;t find anything on starting one from scratch. I don&#x27;t know anyone in real life who is knowledgeable about this topic and most information that I find online are mostly US specific.
======
meric
Sell things for more than you buy them. Do it until it's big enough to get you
into trouble for not having the appropriate licenses, brand registrations,
business entities, (those are distractions and don't make money).

